# Clear plastic



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Looking to make a soft spray shield to keep somewhat dry this spring and a way to get out of the wind. Where can I purchase quality clearvinyl ?

Regards, Woody


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I have bought some at fabric stores before in FWB at a place called joann's. they have many different thicknesses.


----------

